
Covid-19 WFH policy tracker - realbarack
https://airtable.com/shrC1mvKjwntaqocO/tbl73UY1jDmReLge7
======
realbarack
Like many here, I was excited to see the news last week that Twitter will be a
remote-friendly company forever[0]. Today, Coinbase made a similar
announcement[1]. I thought it'd be fun and interesting to track WFH policy
changes for companies of all shapes and sizes.

The dataset is currently quite small and will only grow through crowdsourcing,
so please share the changes that have taken place at your company if you feel
comfortable doing so.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23155647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23155647)
[1]
[https://twitter.com/brian_armstrong/status/12631830987929600...](https://twitter.com/brian_armstrong/status/1263183098792960000)

